# EOleException problem???



## sweetpzbiz (May 30, 2007)

Some of the work that I do requires that I download a company's software that will allow me to do their call center work from my home. I recently stopped working for a company and thought I had removed all of their software, but now I find that when I open programs that have certain types of pop-up documents or boxes (for example, my e-mails account that I have on a Microsoft Outlook Web Access Exchanger Server site), when the e-mail message box pops, an “Error” box pops at the same time that reads:

“An EOleException Exception occurred in module PhoneLink.dll with message “Access is denied.” OK."

When this error box pops, it locks up everything until I click the “OK” button at the bottom. Then the error box goes away and everything’s back to normal. I need to get rid of this problem as quickly as possible so this locking up won't interfere with future work that I am planning. Does anyone know anything about this and how I can get rid of it? Thanks! :4-dontkno


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Have you tried asking your old work?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

Can you go into Start>Run>type: *eventvwr.msc* and hit Enter to see if there is any more information about this error under "Application" and "System" please (double click each right hand pane event for further information).

Also run a system wide search for *PhoneLink.dll* and post back the directory/ies you find it in.


----------



## sweetpzbiz (May 30, 2007)

I had finally found out how to fix it, something very similar to what you suggested, Kalim. I did a search from start for phonelink.dll. When I found it, I just went to the folder it was found in and deleted it. I know this was risky, because I may find out in the future that it messed something else up. But for now the problem is gone and so far nothing else bad has happened. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, that's good. Although I didn't yet say delete it, I would've told you to remove every occurrence of it to a different directory, so that you can replace it if ever need be. :smile:

If the software is uninstalled, the DLL will not be needed, hence you did right. You're welcome.


----------



## sweetpzbiz (May 30, 2007)

Well, you're right, I was very nervous about deleting it. I'll remember that for the future in case anything like this ever happens again. Thx again.


----------

